# Duplex hacks



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Had a call to service water heaters at a four plex. Went down and done the work the 29 of June. Everything went as expected no problems. Got a call yesterday that the carpet is wet and it's my guys fault. The other contractor was in there the 6 th of July and everything was dry. Man hasn't paid the original Bill yet so I'm thinking he's pulling a fast one trying to get out of paying. God I hate the slum lords.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

What was the source of the leak?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> What was the source of the leak?


dam plastic drain valve almost 30 days from the time we worked on it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Existing water heater? Did you open the drain valve?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> dam plastic drain valve almost 30 days from the time we worked on it.


 It's not your guys fault, have him take it up with the manufacturer. They love to save pennies on those plastic fitting so we take the blame 15 years down the road when things go wrong.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Existing water heater? Did you open the drain valve?


I'd assume so if he flushed the tank.

We have hard water out here, so this issue is common. Packing nut is fine, seat gasket is fine after the final check, re-check and final re-check is done they can leak after a bit due to the crap build up in the water. No pay, fire the LL. When it happened to me I offered a real brass BDBV for a cost, such up the water with my shop-vac and tell them to call a restoration co to do the rest.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> I'd assume so if he flushed the tank. We have hard water out here, so this issue is common. Packing nut is fine, seat gasket is fine after the final check, re-check and final re-check is done they can leak after a bit due to the crap build up in the water. No pay, fire the LL. When it happened to me I offered a real brass BDBV for a cost, such up the water with my shop-vac and tell them to call a restoration co to do the rest.


 yes we drained the tank pulled the elements cleaned the tank and installed new elements. The other contractor was in the apartment on the 10 th of July and seen nothing out of the normal. He even painted the door that the water heater was behind. New policy is add brass hose cap to every one and mark it on the bottom so you can tell if it has been removed after you installed it. I know this guy is dirty I'll get him somehow.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> yes we drained the tank pulled the elements cleaned the tank and installed new elements. The other contractor was in the apartment on the 10 th of July and seen nothing out of the normal. He even painted the door that the water heater was behind. New policy is add brass hose cap to every one and mark it on the bottom so you can tell if it has been removed after you installed it. I know this guy is dirty I'll get him somehow.


Yep a cap is what I do. I hate customers like that. Now I have the power to fire them.


----------

